

Ask HN: Who's hiring (Jan 2011)? - kunday

There have been 'Who's hiring?' threads in the past and It would be great to know if there are some updates on the needs (I'm sure it has changed).<p>Please lead with the posting locations..
======
slindstr
This thread has already happened twice in the last 13 days. Here are the
threads for reference (ordered from newest to oldest):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2097735>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057704>

~~~
kunday
Thanks, that was great!

------
dawson
Cambridge, UK. Healthcare startup looking for two Ruby on Rails developers
(salary plus options), see <http://about.nhs.info/>

